# JARD INC



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone have any knowledge or information on JARD INC.

I'm looking into one of their complete uppers in a 243 wssm on the ar-15 platform but cant find any information about them other than their triggers.

thanks in advance

Justin


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Jard makes fire control systems. If you want an upper, I'd go with a known outfit (brand name)that builds uppers.

awprint:


----------

